# Help with P.R. application please



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi we have filled out all the forms for P.R. getting photo's done this week. We are just a bit confused on the English test ?? is is compulsory even though we are a born and bread English and have both studied.

If an English test is needed would it be only my husband who would sit the exam as he is the principal applicant?? And does anyone know how long it takes to get results ??


Thanks Maria


----------



## gfk (Sep 8, 2010)

*help with pr appllication*



m field said:


> Hi we have filled out all the forms for P.R. getting photo's done this week. We are just a bit confused on the English test ?? is is compulsory even though we are a born and bread English and have both studied.
> 
> If an English test is needed would it be only my husband who would sit the exam as he is the principal applicant?? And does anyone know how long it takes to get results ??
> 
> ...


only the main applicant must take the test 
you get the results in 13 days
a long 13 days


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

m field said:


> Hi we have filled out all the forms for P.R. getting photo's done this week. We are just a bit confused on the English test ?? is is compulsory even though we are a born and bread English and have both studied.
> 
> If an English test is needed would it be only my husband who would sit the exam as he is the principal applicant?? And does anyone know how long it takes to get results ??
> 
> ...


TBH, Being English like yourself, I never sat the English test. Instead, I demonstrated my english eligibility by providing proof of my GCSE English Language grade and writing up a draft to explain my current work situation (subliminally highlighting that I can speak, understand, read and write English). The IELTS test are for those who do not have English as their first language.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh well thats sounds much easier. When did you submit your application?? I was under the impression that the rules had changed since July and that it is compulsory ??
Thanks Maria


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

m field said:


> Oh well thats sounds much easier. When did you submit your application?? I was under the impression that the rules had changed since July and that it is compulsory ??
> Thanks Maria


Its best to read up on the updates from the CIC website regarding this matter as the rules do change. I submitted my application back in March 2007.


----------



## gfk (Sep 8, 2010)

*help with pr*

the rules changed on 26th june, everyone must now take an ielts test


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

gfk said:


> the rules changed on 26th june, everyone must now take an ielts test


Including spouses of the principal applicant?


----------



## gfk (Sep 8, 2010)

coyne20 said:


> Including spouses of the principal applicant?


only the main applicant


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone. One more hurdle to cross then !!!


----------



## gfk (Sep 8, 2010)

m field said:


> Thanks everyone. One more hurdle to cross then !!!


dont worry too much, ( as i did)
its 42 years since i was in a classroom , worked manually since, paniced and was ready to get up and walk out half way through the test, and still got a score of 8.5 out of 9. im sure they make allowances for people whose first language is english, and were educated here.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh good - hope so !! Its been a while.
Thanks


----------

